

Perspective: 74% of UK tech companies are based outside of London - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/3905/from-tech-city-to-tech-nation-report/

======
ranko
Perspective: at least 95% of the UK population is based outside inner London
(which is what "London" in the headline refers to).

